# How to uninstall PCTools Registry Mechanic



## DickL (Dec 8, 2005)

After a snafu caused by PCTools Registry Mechanic (RM) - see Registry Checker nightmare [casued by Registry Mechanic] - I decided to uninstall it. To say their tech support is lame is to put it mildly. Their excuse: "We are very busy after getting an editors choice award." The result: it takes 10 days to get an e-mail reply from their tech "support" (no phone support available). Therefore, I thought I'd pose the question here so I get an answer before the end of the year.

The RM program does not show up on the Windows 98 SE Control Panel Add/Remove list but it does have an uninstall utility in the RM program group.

Given that RM made my computer completely useless I'm concerned about the fact that I cannot remove it using Windows Add/Remove. Is there anything in the registry or anywhere else I should check after running their uninstall program to make sure it's completely out of my life?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..start>run>type regedit..click on
Hkey_Current_User..>software..scroll down to RM..Click on Edit>delete..
Hkey_Local_Machine..>software.. " " " ..Click on Edit>delete..
Hkey_User...>either your name or software " ..click on Edit>delete..
You may find other entries to RM in the registry..
Be careful that you only delete referencies to RM..whats removed from registry is gone for good..


----------



## DickL (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Blues..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm using *Registry Mechanic 5.0.0.144* in all 3 of my computers and it works fine. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I edited the title of this thread. Remember this is a family forum. :up:


----------

